# Thank You Cro Cop



## Stillelman (Dec 31, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for saving the UFC heavyweight division.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2006)

Did he join the UFC?!

If so, Sylvia is toast!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 31, 2006)

Mirko and "Rampage" Jackson both have UFC fights coming up.

Looking forward to it because I've always liked Pride fighting better than UFC and I'm interedt in seeing how some top Pride fighters match up to some top UFC fighters


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well ther goes the nieghborhood, just kidding this is agreat thing for the UFC


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2006)

Basically, UFC 67 is set too be a REALLY BIG seller.

Crocop is fighting Eddie Sanchez
Rampage is fighting Marvin Eastman

AND

They got 2 title fights

Silva vs Lutter
Serra vs St. Pierre

Oh, and it's airing Superbowl weekend...

Anyways, Crocop I believe did a 2-year / 6-fight deal.

My guess is he gets a title shot and takes the belt pretty quickly 

Rampage, providing he wins, will have his 2nd UFC fight against Liddell.

The UFC might try to get a couple other fights in before hand, especially for Crocop.  Would look bad if they lost 2 of there titles right away to guys that came from PrideFC where they where not the champs...  Give them a little while so that it can be put out as "they have improved greatly" and "are now the best in the world"


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Basically, UFC 67 is set too be a REALLY BIG seller.
> 
> Crocop is fighting Eddie Sanchez
> Rampage is fighting Marvin Eastman
> ...


 
Didn't Rampage fight Liddell in Pride at the Middleweight tournament a few years back?  I don't recall him fighting in UFC.  I remember a ring and not a cage...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, meant his 2nd fight in the UFC, not his 2nd fight in the UFC against Liddell


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 1, 2007)

Liddell wants to avenge his loss to Jackson....should be a good fight.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes, meant his 2nd fight in the UFC, not his 2nd fight in the UFC against Liddell


That will be a good fight!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 1, 2007)

I remember some talk in here that Dana White said he could buy out Pride, and that Pride was having financial difficulty. Must be now, if Pride's lost two of their better known fighters. I say UFC should just take over, and buy out Pride, having one big organization. It would be good for the MMA sport.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 1, 2007)

_t would be good for the MMA sport._

No it wouldn't.  Having different organizations with different rule sets helps the variety.  I thin kPride has some looser rules as they are not sanctioned in the US (I know I've seen at least one match ended by continous kneeing to the head of a downed opponent)


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 1, 2007)

Until the sport gets truly entrenched world wide, a bunch of splinter organizations, with many different rules is holding it back. Remember, as far as the sport goes, something truly great is on the verge of happening. The timing is perfect, and the market is ripe and close to being solid behind it, replacing boxing. One big entity, with a solid push will do it. Until then, it stays on the fringe as a sport.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 1, 2007)

check out www.mmanews.com and www.mmaweekly.com

I knew last week Wednesday, I believe that Cro Cop was coming to the UFC and announced Sat Night.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 1, 2007)

_Until the sport gets truly entrenched world wide, a bunch of splinter organizations, with many different rules is holding it back._

Who cares it if gets entrenched worldwide?  It's just a sport, just entertainment and competition.

The activity of Martial Arts is entrenched world-wide already, for whatever that means.  MMA is just one part of the larger whole.

Like saying that baseball has a problem because the Japanese have their own league.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes, meant his 2nd fight in the UFC, not his 2nd fight in the UFC against Liddell


 

Opps...I can't read for beans.  LOL.  Sorry!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 2, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> _Until the sport gets truly entrenched world wide, a bunch of splinter organizations, with many different rules is holding it back._
> 
> Who cares it if gets entrenched worldwide? It's just a sport, just entertainment and competition.
> 
> ...


 

Apples and Oranges. Baseball is baseball, the rules are universal. MMA is done differently, depending on where you are. As for who cares, It's fans really do. As for the arts being entrencehed, I'll buy that, however, MMA is a unique "part" of what the world looks at as the Martial arts. Karate, etc.. well accepted, MMA? Fighting to not be banned in many places. Can't compare those  philosophies. If you're not a real fan, and just look at it as you...Hey, each to their own, but, it is relevant to a lot of people.


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2007)

Mirko has signed a 6 fight deal thats going to be spread over 2 years.
i have a feeling it will be at least 8 months before mirko gets a title shot Dana is too smart fot that he's trying to ''prove'' that the ufc is the best league in the world it just wouldnt make sense letting fighters come from other orginizations and taking all their belts straight away.

...anyone that really knows thier MMA knows that UFC belt is already Mirko's.....who could possibly give him any trouble?

....saying that though Pride fighters seem to suffer from a curse when they swap the ring for the cage....and the rules are different....

should be fun to watch.

As for rampage I dont know if he will beat Liddel this time round he's a different fighter then he was back when he beat him back in pride.


----------



## gardawamtu (Jan 2, 2007)

WHat year was the Rampage/Liddell fight?  Where was Liddell in his career?


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2007)

gardawamtu said:


> WHat year was the Rampage/Liddell fight? Where was Liddell in his career?


 
it was between his loss against coulture and his first win over Tito....jackson did battering him.....lol I remember Pride had Dana White on commentary at the time, his explanations on what was going on was amusing.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 2, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> _Until the sport gets truly entrenched world wide, a bunch of splinter organizations, with many different rules is holding it back._
> 
> Who cares it if gets entrenched worldwide? It's just a sport, just entertainment and competition.
> 
> ...


 
I think you may be missing the bigger point.  Besides the not so erroneous fact that the Japanese league was created AFTER baseball was already established as a major sport in the world.  MMA is a minor sport that hopes to become major.  It's more of a sporting competition that includes Martial Arts these days.  It's no longer part of the martial arts as a whole.  Don't believe me? Take a poll of the top ten ideals of martial Arts not related to pure combat and see where they are cultivated in an MMA ring as a whole.  It's simple entertainment that wants to lead the combative sporting arena.  One of the major reasons for boxing's decline in that arena has been the increase in sanctioning bodies that delegitimizes it's "world" titles.  There are over a half dozen sanctioning bodies with weight classes every 5 or so pounds in boxing.  That's a lot of "world" champs in that sport.  Having one big MMA org with an "undisputed" champion would have a big impact on "legitimacy" in many of the paying customers mind (including non-martial artisits) which would help MMA become better established as a major sport.  Just like how Judo and TKD came under one sanctioning body, got included in the Olympic games, THEN fractured after achieving said establishment.  MMA would benefit by a similar plan.  The differences do create variety which unfortunately at this stage of the business plan (and all major sports in our current society are businesses concerned with making money FIRST) is a bad thing because the more rule sets you have the stronger arguement that it isn't a "true" sport and therefore needs to stay on the fringe.


----------

